# Wireless Video Cameras



## BobHealey (Aug 17, 2014)

So, for one of my upcoming community shows, the director has had this great idea to equip one to three cast members with video cameras and project their POV onto 1-3 screens. There may also be some canned footage too. The number of screens and cameras are independent of each other, so I don't get off that easily.

What I've got:
1 projector that takes composite, VGA, DVI and HDMI in
1 projector that takes composite, S-video, and VGA
1 projector that takes VGA
1 computer running Show Cue System outputting VGA (but can do DVI or HDMI)
1 Gefen VGA extender
Mounting hardware for one of the above projectors (currently attached to the first one on list).

What I need:
Cameras that can real time stream via some form of RF (2.4 GHz, UHF, VHF, Ultrasonic, IR, Morse Code, Carrier Pigeon etc)
Something to route and switch the feeds
A reality/budget check for the director (but that requires sales/rental quotes)
A clue where to start looking (product/manufactuer names)
Some idea what other pieces I am missing.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Amiers (Aug 17, 2014)

There are plenty of cameras out there to do this, but I would assume the director will want it low profile so they don't look like aliens out there with a camera on their head. So I would go with spy cam set ups and do some James Bond style shooting. 3 cameras time and effort your looking at about 500 a piece.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIY-IP-Hidd...ideo-Cam-/271474221807?_trksid=p2054897.l5660


----------



## SHCP (Aug 17, 2014)

It might be a good idea to a test first, to see if the effect you are getting is what you want. You can have your actors strap their phones (which I assume can record video) to the area that you think the camera will go, and do a rehearsal. Look at the footage (on three separate monitors if possible). You may find out that it is very jerky, or visually distracting, and this will let you know what you need to have the actors do, of allow you to make some decisions before investing in the equipment. I have done this kind of thing before and found that I needed to switch the feeds periodically from the performers to a stationary camera or a looping video just to give the audience a break from the visual noise. That is additional feeds to consider.

There are both hardware and software only solutions for live video mixing. I don't use Show Cue System, I use Modul8 and Qlab with a matrox tripleheadtogo.

Tim


----------



## BobHealey (Aug 17, 2014)

Show Cue can't do live video stuff, so I'm treating it as "Camera 4" for the purposes of this. Do phones support streaming video in real time? I don't have a smart phone, so I have no idea what modern devices are capable of.


----------



## len (Aug 17, 2014)

Doesn't Go Pro have a live wireless option? They're fairly cheap. And I'll bet you can rent them. I would also contact some places that rent video equipment and describe your needs. Depending on who you rent from, you'll have some local tech support.


----------



## SHCP (Aug 17, 2014)

BobHealey said:


> Show Cue can't do live video stuff, so I'm treating it as "Camera 4" for the purposes of this. Do phones support streaming video in real time? I don't have a smart phone, so I have no idea what modern devices are capable of.


I am not aware of any live streaming via a smartphone. I am suggesting making recordings and viewing them after just to get a sense of what the audience will see on the screens.


----------



## Amiers (Aug 17, 2014)

BobHealey said:


> Show Cue can't do live video stuff, so I'm treating it as "Camera 4" for the purposes of this. Do phones support streaming video in real time? I don't have a smart phone, so I have no idea what modern devices are capable of.




Yes, you could set up 3 different skype calls or open broadcast software going to 3 different laptops or pcs going to each projector. Would be internet intensive and if a call drops it will be very noticeable.


----------



## Morte615 (Aug 17, 2014)

For a test run something like Skype with Cell Phones would work. A couple of things to think about though, what level of quality is needed/wanted. Anything cheap that will be wireless won't be the best quality, def not HD. If you spend more money on professional gear you can get really good quality wireless but again you are spending money. Also think about what happens if the wireless just doesn't work for some reason, what will you do? Will you have a backup that you can switch too quickly, just show nothing, or something else entirely.

Professional video production gear is something like the http://www.teradek.com/ family of products. We use these in Amusement Parks to stream live video of some rides, it's HD and with different antenna configurations we rarely have problems. But they are also expensive to purchase (in the $2,000 range for the Bolt Version) but they are also common in the Video Production world so a lot of rental places would probably have them.

Unless you NEED the actors perspective and it has to come from them, I would think about wired camera's operated by a camera man who can zoom in and follow behind the actor from the wings. With decent cameras and building the set to work with this and the blocking, there are lots of ways to have a camera hidden from the audience and yet seem to be coming from the actors perspective.


----------



## BobHealey (Aug 17, 2014)

Renting is definitely on the table. The director of the show (Rocky Horror) thinks this will be the best thing ever. After the show closes, I'll probably never do this again.


----------



## StradivariusBone (Aug 17, 2014)

The GoPro 3 does has live wireless video. I don't know more about it than that, my brother-in-law attached it to my 3 year old and we were able to eavesdrop on him while he ran around during his birthday. Quite hilarious, but might work. Not sure how it works though at least post-laptop.


----------



## Chris15 (Aug 17, 2014)

One of my other concerns would be how well the projectors that are to hand are going to cope with the ambient light on stage or wherever the director intends these monitors to be...


----------



## .mike (Aug 22, 2014)

depending on the desiredd look, a 4x surveillance system may work for you, using 4 wireless color bullet cameras 
---with transceivers (each assigned to separate: 2.4.1 etc.) these can be routed through mark coniglio's ISADORA app, for example, or if standard rez you can use a 4x4 security matrix, 
---or with IP routing controllable with phone or computer. 

if you want to do a test, cheesy stuff is available at x10.com. B&H or amazon will have higher quality wireless 2.4ghz bulletcams. you can get interference with 2.4 no matter what since it's a popular standard but in a venue i haven't had any unsolveable problems.


----------



## videoworld82 (Sep 25, 2014)

Hey there Bob. 

GoPro's will give a wireless broadcast to a computer (mac or pc). I haven't tried it personally but once you are pulling the broadcasted signal from the GoPro, full screen it and mirror that computer feed into your video switcher for the screens. If you're not using a switcher then you could just have the projector as a second screen and move the broadcast over to the projector side of the screen.
If using multiple GoPro's, you'll need a separate computers for each one.

Also, not sure of your distance from the GoPro to the computer where you'll be but I believe the GoPro wireless distance is about 300' with clear line of sight....
This is a decent video tutorial on how to do it: 

For larger, more traditional cameras going wireless, Teradek makes some great stuff for pro gear.


----------

